
Trump calls for US Postal Service to raise Amazon's shipping rates - pdelbarba
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/12/29/trump-calls-for-u-s-postal-service-to-raise-amazons-shipping-rates/?utm_term=.c9f11107b95d
======
drallison
Most people have Amazon Prime which means that packages usually ship via the
free two-business-day service using UPS or FedEx. Raising the USPS rate would
have limited and probably negative impact.

